# Jagged Alliance 2: Gold Pack (Steam) startet nicht mehr



## DeeJay66 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,


nachdem mich der taktische Bereich von „XCOM: Enemy Unknown“ nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte, wollte ich mal wieder ein wenig „Jagged Alliance 2“ spielen.


Ich besitze das „Gold Pack“ über Steam in der Version 1.12 (Build 04.12.02).
Vor ca. einem Jahr lief es noch anstandslos.


Direkt nach dem Start erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


Runtime Error
Press <ESC> To Exit
Number of tilesets in code does not match data file


Zusätzlich habe ich „Unfinished Business“ installiert, das merkwürdigerweise läuft.




Laptop Acer Aspire 7738G, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit, 4 Gbyte, Nvidia GT 240M ( 1Gb)




Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?




Gruß,


-DeeJay66


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Unfinished Business ist ja ein eigenständiges Spiel, kann also schon sein, dass das läuft und JA2 nicht.
Als erstes mal die Spieldateien überprüfen lassen -> Rechtsklick in Steam auf das Spiel - Eigenschaften - Lokale Dateien - Daten überprüfen (oder so ähnlich).
Und dann am besten noch den inoffiziellen Patch 1.13 installieren.


----------



## DeeJay66 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich konnte den Fehler mittlerweile beheben. Ist ein wenig schwierig zu erklären, also lass ich es lieber bleiben.


----------

